# NREMT-E exam?



## Caspar (Aug 14, 2013)

I signed up for my nremt exam and it said my exam is NREMT-E. Is that the basic exam?


----------



## sonic19 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have the same question, I'm on the Pearson VUE website trying to register for NREMT and the only thing showing up on the list is NREMT-E, is that the right test?


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 15, 2013)

basic EMT was changed to EMT

the E is for EMT


----------

